# Fuck a summer cut. This is my proposed Summer Bulk! Need fresh eyes to look it over.



## SloppyJ (Feb 26, 2011)

What's up boners and bonerette's? 

After a pretty sucessful first cycle I'm stoked to finish up PCT and train natty for a while just to see how much strength I keep and how much fat I can cut. Right now I'm sitting at 6'1" 222lbs. I plan to drop down to about 205 which would put me around 10-11%BF.

First cycle was 12wks TestE(750mg), Dbol kicker and winny to finish. Added about 20lbs. I got sick (flu & Bronchitis) two different times on cycle so I'm sure it could have been better. But the strength gains were plain amazing and it was the most fun I've had in a LONG time. 

Fuck being all pretty at the beach this year. I want to take my shirt off and make people run in fear of their lives.  So I'm planning on doing a pretty hard bulker for my next cycle. Please let me know if you would change or add anything. I need some help with when to start HCG, and how much to take in the weeks leading to PCT. 

*Cycle*
1-16 Test E 750mg 
1-14 Deca 500mg
1-5 Dbol 50-60mg
13-18 Winny 50mg
1-18 Proviron 50mg/ED
*?*-18 HCG *(Plan on getting 10,000ius do I need more?) *

*AI's & Prolactin Antagonizer*
1-18 Aromasion 12.5mg/ED
1-18 Caber or Prami *(I need help on this one)*

*PCT*
19-22 Clomid 100/75/25/25
I will taper off of the Aromasin and whatever prolactin chem I decide on during PCT to make sure I don't get rebound. (Yes, I know aromasin is a suicidal inhibitor.)



On my last cycle I had very little estrogen related sides. I used liquid adex at .25mg ED. Towards the end of the cycle I started cutting down the dose or skipping days and I still had no estrogen related sides so I believe I'm not very gyno prone or have problems like that (Thank God!). I wanted to switch to aromasin this time just to see if I can notice any difference because it seems to have more upsides than adex. But if something comes up, I know adex suited me well and I have more of that on hand along with letro incase shit gets out of hand. 

I've heard awesome things about the proviron so I decided to throw it in there and see what I think. I've heard 50mg is the sweet spot so that's where I'll start. Although it'd be nice to save some coin and go with 25mg. Thoughts? 

On the HCG, I planned to run 250iu 2x/wk Sub-Q starting around week 4 until around week 16 then crank it up for two weeks until I start PCT to make sure the nuts are back on track and ready to fill me up with natural test. I know there are MANY different thoughts on this so this is why I ask. 

What do you prefer for a Prolactin Antagonizer? Prami sounds really harsh but it seems to work better. Caber seems like it has less sides and still works pretty well so I'm leaning towards this option since I'm not doing anything crazy. And should I start this from day 1 until the end of the cycle or wait until around week 4 or so when the deca will be kicking in? I figure if I keep the estro under control I shouldn't have a problem with the prolactin at the begining and start the caber around week 4.

I know this is the same format of most cycle questions but I hope I added enough prior info about myself and specific questions to actually make this thread useful compared to the noob-ish shit we've been getting. 

Thank you for taking the time to read my questions and answer. Mad Reps to helpful posts.


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 26, 2011)

i like running prami with tren, it helps with libido and nice deep sleep, jus make sure u work your way up dont go to high to fast thats when u hear people feeling sick and nauseous and all that, as far as HCG usually around the 4th or 5th week would be a good start. LOOks like u got a nice cycle going on im with u on the whole cut up for summer thing jus bulk up and stay big


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2011)

no need to run deca so high, risk-reward factor starts tilting out of your favour after 400mg/wk. You can always up your test if you're looking for a kicker.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 26, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> i like running prami with tren, it helps with libido and nice deep sleep, jus make sure u work your way up dont go to high to fast thats when u hear people feeling sick and nauseous and all that, as far as HCG usually around the 4th or 5th week would be a good start. LOOks like u got a nice cycle going on im with u on the whole cut up for summer thing jus bulk up and stay big


 

What do you think a good dosing regimen is for the prami? And I take it you're doing a liquid version?


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 26, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> What do you think a good dosing regimen is for the prami? And I take it you're doing a liquid version?


 
yes liquid prami, dosage would jus be bare minimum like .125 then .25 and gradually get up to 1mg, .5 is  agood dose but u jus gotta see how your body reacts to it i take mine before bed because about 2 hours after it makes me tired but i can sleep thru the night on it and works very good for libido and as ur running deca it would only help


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> no need to run deca so high, risk-reward factor starts tilting out of your favour after 400mg/wk. You can always up your test if you're looking for a kicker.


 

Really? I thought 500 was right on the money. I'll look into that.


----------



## Repo (Feb 27, 2011)

I dig the post and the cycle - very similar to my next round. 

You could even drop the deca a little - and I don't think there is any real benefit going over 50mg of dbol ED IMO.

With this cycle I would do no less than 500iu's of hcg 2x week the day before your test pin's - I first ordered 10,000 like you - and then ordered 50,000 more - you won't need that much - as I plan on running mine more consistent.

I would run 500iu 2x a week (1k) and when the bottle of 5,000 runs out - take one week off ... "then repeat."

Start your hcg blasting phase the last two weeks at 1,000 - 1,500 EOD - stopping four days before commencing SERM.

Let me note - this hcg dose is for a hevy cycle - the 1,500iu's EOD is ok - 5,000iu's in one shot - is where the problems have been documented.

Proviron is also something I really like - but I think you might want to stock enough for 50mg's a day if your able - I like 50 so much I'm running 75 - but then again I was in a meeting the other day and got a boner for no reason - I didn't even want to stand up for lunch - finally said fuck it I'm eat'n - it's hard to hide that shit in dress pants!!!

The other benefit with proviron - is that it frees up test - most people (including me) get sidetracked when we hear about the libido and pumps. 

I'm just now taking prami because I'm running tren - and what persianprince says is what I'm doing - I think .5 the the sweet spot for most - ounce you build up to it.

I hear ya about getting sick - I couldn't do any lifting for the last two weeks of my dbol - I kept taking it planning on getting better - but that's ok - I came out bigger and stronger ... "it was still a great ride!"

Keep us posted on what you come up with.


----------



## ROID (Feb 27, 2011)

proviron makes me feel like I am made out of stone. Incredible muscle hardness. This was at 25mg ED.

as far as not being gyno prone, neither was I and now I have gyno. Don't even consider not using an AI.


----------



## GMO (Feb 27, 2011)

Very similar to what I will be running this summer...


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

ROID said:


> proviron makes me feel like I am made out of stone. Incredible muscle hardness. This was at 25mg ED.
> 
> as far as not being gyno prone, neither was I and now I have gyno. Don't even consider not using an AI.


 

Yeah there's no way I'll even consider it. I'm pretty paranoid about gyno so I'll always run an AI. Hell if it's like last time I'll probably buy a couple just incase one isn't working like I want it to. I'd rather be safe than sorry. 


Awesome so I guess my research paid off. It looks like I'm not too far off with this cycle. 


What do you guys think about the Deca dosage? The stuff I'm getting is dosed at 250mg/ml so I figured 500 was right in the reccomended range of 400-600mg. If it's too high I can go to 400 but it will be easier to do 500 the way it's dosed. 

Besides when I tried test the first time I ended up bumping it up to 750mg. I don't know if I'm just a big mofo or not that sensitive to the compounds. But I do understand a 19nor is something I DO NOT want to fuck with.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks brilliant my man !

I ran caber for my cycle. 
Was cheaper.

I am running my Deca 400mg a week.
Test at 750mg

I ran dbol 50mg ED but the pumps i got where really intense.
Great when pumping the guns or working legs.
Terrible for walking or jogging and dead lifts fuck even lifting a small box up the stairs was a challenge felt like a 80 year old man.

I would get another Hcg and blast it 1000iu the last week before PCT.
From what i hear this makes recovers a hell of a lot better.
Don't know if it 100% accurate but will give it a try.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Looks brilliant my man !
> 
> I ran caber for my cycle.
> Was cheaper.
> ...


 

Thanks man. 

What was the caber dosage that you ran? And looks like that's a couple people that said 400mg/wk on the deca. Do you feel that it was enough blaze? 


I know what you mean about the pumps. I was working on my truck in a tight spot trying to unthread some bolts by hand. I had to stop because my hand was toasted after just one. I felt like an old man with arthritis.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 27, 2011)

holy shit, what a fucking cycle you have there! good luck dude, i hope to run something similar one day


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 27, 2011)

HCG is definitely one of those things you want to start low with and work your way up to an effective dosage. I am doing 250ius three times a week, probably kicking it up to 4 times a week by end of cycle. 

You also don't want to start HCG until about 2 weeks into your cycle... NOT before it. This is important as excessive HCG will negatively down regulate LH receptors and steroidogenic cholesterol levels.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> What was the caber dosage that you ran? And looks like that's a couple people that said 400mg/wk on the deca. Do you feel that it was enough blaze?
> 
> ...



Caber was ran at 0.5mg EOD.
I haven't had anything happen but doesn't mean to say it isn't rising.

400mg/wk has been good so far.
Gains are really going well.
Thinking about bumping it up to 500 for to make it easy as it a annoying trying to get the 0.1.
Plus it saves me throwing out 0.8ml becuase i had to leave all the 0.01 each injection.
Not accurate figures but you get the idea.

I had to quit the Dbol after 2 weeks.
Final straw was helping a friend with a new fridge.
lifted it up ,back was gone
Walked up the path legs where gone going up the stairs calfs where gone 
Top of the stairs arms where gone.
Going back down i looked fucking stupid, Guy my size getting done in by a fridge 

Will run it the last 4 weeks.
Will me more a test of will than anything else.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah man the .01ml would be a pain in my butt. That's why I was going to go with 500. I think it's pretty safe compared to some of the shit I've seen people run.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Yeah man the .01ml would be a pain in my butt. That's why I was going to go with 500. I think it's pretty safe compared to some of the shit I've seen people run.



Be sure to keep me updated.
I am running a similar cycle just now as you know.

I have gained over 25lb and still got 7 weeks to go with the Deca kicked in.
Just hope my back and legs can take the extra weight 
Need to stop looking in the mirror ED.
Don't see myself growing....


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Be sure to keep me updated.
> I am running a similar cycle just now as you know.
> 
> I have gained over 25lb and still got 7 weeks to go with the Deca kicked in.
> ...


 

Will do man. I plan to start around June so I dont know if you'll be around then or off doing your Rambo thing. 

I know what you mean about the mirror thing. I'll glance everytime I walk by one. And then there will be the nights right before bed where I stop and go "Damn son, you're getting pretty big" to myself. Sometimes it just creeps up and hits you all at once.

P.S. bonus points for changing your avatar. Looks like we both put pics up of ourselves around the same time. No homo.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Will do man. I plan to start around June so I dont know if you'll be around then or off doing your Rambo thing.
> 
> I know what you mean about the mirror thing. I'll glance everytime I walk by one. And then there will be the nights right before bed where I stop and go "Damn son, you're getting pretty big" to myself. Sometimes it just creeps up and hits you all at once.
> 
> P.S. bonus points for changing your avatar. Looks like we both put pics up of ourselves around the same time. No homo.



 "Rambo thing.."

Only way i tell if i am getting bigger is when only 2 t shirts fit me now 


Yeah changed the avatar. 
Didn't really like putting a picture of myself as i hate the way i look.
But fuck it !


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> "Rambo thing.."
> 
> Only way i tell if i am getting bigger is when only 2 t shirts fit me now
> 
> ...


 

Hunch back?


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 27, 2011)

you just talked me into my next cycle! looks boss my brother


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 27, 2011)

Im doin that cycle too minus the winny.  Soon as I get my bloodwork done so I can get my cholesterol meds Im starting.  Dont want the dbols throwing my HDL and LDL outta whack before I get blood done.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Hunch back?



No my fucking Traps and shoulders.
T shirts usually say about 3 inch bellow me waiste now the sit almost at my belly button 


pitbullguy0101 said:


> you just talked me into my next cycle! looks boss my brother





Work IN Progress said:


> Im doin that cycle too minus the winny.  Soon as I get my bloodwork done so I can get my cholesterol meds Im starting.  Dont want the dbols throwing my HDL and LDL outta whack before I get blood done.



Its a Great Cycle guys.
Feel like EW i am getting one CM Closer to my goal.
Joints feel fantastic.
Overall amazing feeling !


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 28, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> No my fucking Traps and shoulders.
> T shirts usually say about 3 inch bellow me waiste now the sit almost at my belly button


 

I have the same problem man. My traps stright blew up and now my shirts aren't long enough. If I go up a size I look like the michelin man. Oh well. I can live with it.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I have the same problem man. My traps stright blew up and now my shirts aren't long enough. If I go up a size I look like the michelin man. Oh well. I can live with it.



Yeah i Go upto XL.
Shoulders Traps looks huge.
Arms look like shit.
Turns into a dress at the waist.

Good thing my fiancée can sow.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 28, 2011)

That cycle is way too long.  Didn't you read the link I gave you about myostatin levels?  That should easily answer your question as to WHY it's a bad idea running a cycle for this length.  Cutting is another story.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

CT said:


> That cycle is way too long.  Didn't you read the link I gave you about myostatin levels?  That should easily answer your question as to WHY it's a bad idea running a cycle for this length.  Cutting is another story.



Why would it be bad ?


----------



## XYZ (Feb 28, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Why would it be bad ?


 

Look up my posts and read the study, it's pretty easy to understand.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

CT said:


> Look up my posts and read the study, it's pretty easy to understand.



Don't mean to be a dick becuase i know you have way more experience that me.

I am currently on week 18 of a 22weeks cycle.
Was extended as its my last cycle and i had free gear.
Reasons don't really matter.

When week 8 came in is started to see gains ?
Was using Test E
To this day i am still growing.
Growth start to rapidly increase around week 14 according to my log this was the bigger weight increase.

I am just an exception to this or is there another explanation ?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 28, 2011)

Blaze, Look on the last page of my log. There is the article CT is refering to. 

I'm not completely sold on that because I'm still growing also.

I will agree that the biggest gains come early in the cycle though. But if this was true why do they make longer esters that peak around then?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

I gave it a quick scan.
Will read it in depth later when i have time to concentrate and take it all in.

Its just hard to belive as there are so many people out there doing cycle for 15-30 weeks.
Some just Blasting 1000mg for years.
If the gains slumped after 8 weeks wouldn't they stop after then ?


Main Thing i have heard time and time again.
Stop gaining on cycle eat more, simple.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 28, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Don't mean to be a dick becuase i know you have way more experience that me.
> 
> I am currently on week 18 of a 22weeks cycle.
> Was extended as its my last cycle and i had free gear.
> ...


 
Sorry Bro, I didn't mean for it to sound like that at all.  I'm just too lazy and tired to go back and find it and re-post it.

I don't know how to answer your question in all honestey, but everyone is different.  I'm going off of my own personal experience as well as a medical study.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 28, 2011)

Sloppy...........I don't even know where to start with you.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 28, 2011)

CT said:


> Sloppy...........I don't even know where to start with you.


 




Couldn't find NPP bro. So I decided to go with the deca. To me it seems weird that there are all of these long esters if none of them work after week 8 which is when some of them are just kicking in. 

It's hard out here for a pimp, CT.


----------

